# Drywall installers are 1.71 times more likely to die from alcoholism than average



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

We made the list:

Business Insider - The 17 Jobs Where You're Most Likely To Become An Alcoholic 

Number 8 - Drywall installers are 1.71 times more likely to die from alcoholism than average


http://www.businessinsider.com/most-alcoholic-jobs-2011-10?op=1


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> We made the list:
> 
> Business Insider - The 17 Jobs Where You're Most Likely To Become An Alcoholic
> 
> ...


I got sober in Bloomington, IL 5 plus years ago! Life still sucks! But, I am sober!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> We made the list:
> 
> Business Insider - The 17 Jobs Where You're Most Likely To Become An Alcoholic
> 
> ...


I'll drink to that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Been drug free for 11 years ! Know I gotta quit drinking???? F-THAT!!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I'll drink to that


 
I won't!!!! Rehab took it all out orf me! Than You Chestnut! Or Eff you chestnut, I don't know??????


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> Been drug free for 11 years ! Know I gotta quit drinking???? F-THAT!!


 
Alcohol is a drug, too!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Alcohol is a drug, too!


Hello my name is rick and yes I know that.:drink:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello, my name is Steve, I am an alcoholic and a drug addict and, with that, I will pass.

No more 28 day programs for me..... Rehab is for QUITTERS!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've been clean and sober for eight years now. got into some bad stuff in my youth. i would not be alive today if i kept drinking and drugging like i did.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

uhhh...does it count if you drink energy drinks along with your booze?:whistling2:


But seriously....my first drywall boss was a hardcore alcoholic...pick me up promptly at 7:30-9:30 AM and back at the bar by 1PM reliably! Builders never had a problem wondering where HE was! 

The next guy I did consistent work for was a little better....we hit the job by 6AM and worked til 5PM or so but he would cause an 11 car pileup getting that van into the liquor store parking lot less than 3 minutes off the job. 

Almost every helper or hanger we've had was a drunk,functioning alcoholic,pillhead,junkie or candy freak....it's sad...

My Dad was a mechanic..EXcellent mechanic but couldn't put down that beer bottle. I followed in his footsteps fast...at 14 I was already a weekend washout...I woke up one morning when I was 17 and said "ENOUGH"...I do drink socially but I like a little self control in my life.
Now my addictions are: Coffee,Cigs,T*ts,Scifi,**** and most of all Music....LOOOOUUUUUD Music....not in that order....

The last 6 years or so are almost enough to make me wanna crawl back in that bottle but my family doesn't deserve the person I am when I stay polluted.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont drink much, bought a 6 pack of bud lite back in September, still have one left in the fridge but .... 
I GOTTA have my smokes and coffee!
Started smoking at 18, 41 now and haven't quit.
So I figure the cancer will get me sooner or later.

We all have our habits I guess

Now ..where did I put my damn smokes:thumbup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

moore said:


> Hello my name is rick and yes I know that.:drink:


:yes::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I have never tasted alcohol or smoked a cigarette or taken any drugs. None of that has ever appealed to me.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

super rocker said:


> I have never tasted alcohol or smoked a cigarette or taken any drugs. None of that has ever appealed to me.


........................SEX??? 
:jester:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> ........................SEX???
> :jester:


 Yes, but never enough.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

super rocker said:


> I have never tasted alcohol or smoked a cigarette or taken any drugs. None of that has ever appealed to me.


Are you the guy that rocks churches for free to? You probably save alot of money though.


I'm convinced there's is an additive either in the board,the mud, the dust or the beer. Because nothing makes a cold beer taste any better than the end of a day of sanding.:drink:

"Pssst" - The sound a beer bottle or can makes in a text message. 

I get 2-3 of those a day from other crews.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Are you the guy that rocks churches for free to? You probably save alot of money though.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced there's is an additive either in the board,the mud, the dust or the beer. Because nothing makes a cold beer taste any better than the end of a day of sanding.:drink:
> ...


 
Sorry, I'm an atheist.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Drywall is right next to Drug Testing in the Yellow Pages.
Never seen a drywaller that didn't drink, smoke pot or otherwise try to lighten the days work load at home....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

super rocker said:


> I have never tasted alcohol or smoked a cigarette or taken any drugs. None of that has ever appealed to me.


Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Please accept my deepest condolences.


 
For what?


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

When I started in drywall 30 something years ago,
they told me drinking and drugging was a requirement.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol he's being sarcastic Super Rocker! I,ve never seen a taper, boarder or painter who doesnt like a drink, it goes with the territory." Taping is a drunk man's job". I've been told that for years. Do I like a drink? Fkn right I do, why else would I be on here? I'm half canned just now! Half past midnight here, got a busy day tomorrow but here I am, opening another San Miguel.
Good on ya though, not drinking and all that. Cant beat waking up in the morning fresh as a daisy but now and again, I just gotta have some beer
:drink:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

in fact, I'm that drunk now, I may change my avatar to DAVE STIEB:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

super rocker said:


> For what?


Only the good die young. 
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS 
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys--I was hardcore from 17 till 37--- free from all now!!!!!! Best damm thing I ever did, and for you guys that havent experienced all night sex SOBER AND DRUGFREE nothing better!!!!!! At 50 I feel like a 25 year old, I dont preach or condone what others do--just myself--- just stay safe and enjoy life .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Guys--I was hardcore from 17 till 37--- free from all now!!!!!! Best damm thing I ever did, and for you guys that havent experienced all night sex SOBER AND DRUGFREE nothing better!!!!!! At 50 I feel like a 25 year old, I dont preach or condone what others do--just myself--- just stay safe and enjoy life .


Is she sober too? :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

1.71 ...I can live with that!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Guys--I was hardcore from 17 till 37--- free from all now!!!!!! Best damm thing I ever did, and for you guys that havent experienced all night sex SOBER AND DRUGFREE nothing better!!!!!! At 50 I feel like a 25 year old, I dont preach or condone what others do--just myself--- just stay safe and enjoy life .


Dear lord, I think I went to worse when I quit everything a few years ago, Other than not missing the hang overs , I got fatter, I put on about 30 or more pounds. Been yakking all week at work, to start exercising this weekend, or maybe I should just go back to drinking

As for the sex, all I get hitting on me now are the fat beavers, Think I would half to be drunk to do them all night long:blink:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Dear lord, I think I went to worse when I quit everything a few years ago, Other than not missing the hang overs , I got fatter, I put on about 30 or more pounds. Been yakking all week at work, to start exercising this weekend, or maybe I should just go back to drinking
> 
> As for the sex, all I get hitting on me now are the fat beavers, Think I would half to be drunk to do them all night long:blink:


Rick--I gained 30lbs when I quit smoking and drinking I lost 32lbs this past year----due to the free food I get at work--its all healthy nutritional stuff,but its free,, never thought I,d eat that crap but I give credit where due,, hard to eat like that in the drywall world tho:yes: Moore that is funny---when shes sober the orgasms are better[I think]:yes:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Rick--I gained 30lbs when I quit smoking and drinking I lost 32lbs this past year----due to the free food I get at work--its all healthy nutritional stuff,but its free,, never thought I,d eat that crap but I give credit where due,, hard to eat like that in the drywall world tho:yes: Moore that is funny---when shes sober the orgasms are better[I think]:yes:


 
Lol. She has orgasms.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Been sober for 12yrs & damn proud of it.:yes: I see what alcohol & drugs do to the guys in this field & I knew if I didn't get my act together back then, I was gonna go no where in this business.Best damn thing I coulda done back then.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Been sober for 12yrs & damn proud of it.:yes: I see what alcohol & drugs do to the guys in this field & I knew if I didn't get my act together back then, I was gonna go no where in this business.Best damn thing I coulda done back then.


work sober>>not drunker ,,,, I may like the barley ..,,but no drink on job..no drink on road,..I won't allow it for anyone [subs] under me..but I will say pot smokers are very focused workers ..no grass under there feet..but can't remember chit!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> work sober>>not drunker ,,,, I may like the barley ..,,but no drink on job..no drink on road,..I won't allow it for anyone [subs] under me..but I will say pot smokers are very focused workers ..no grass under there feet..but can't remember chit!!


I always found the potty heads always thought they were doing good,,, but they weren't. They would get lost in dream land and start thinking they were artist , and do dumb things, like forget their standing on a trigger, and stuffer a very fast step down or something.

Like you, no booze or drugs on the job, even when I was a drinker. I found almost most drinkers were fine with that, just as long as they could pop a few at the end of the day. Would let them drink on the ride home, rule was they paid the fine if caught. Must admit to doing a few crop tours of my own after work, different era, booze was common place on the job, back in the day:yes:

But the potty heads, they would always kick up the most fuss when you told them no drugs on the job. They always thought they could out smart you by sneaking a few puffs in. They said stuff like I can't function without it, I work better when I'm stoned (and they didn't:furious. whats the big deal and so on, Plus they were no fun on the ride home, too boring


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Would let them drink on the ride home. Must admit to doing a few crop tours of my own after work, different era, booze was common place on the job, back in the day:yes:


Was this when you had the 3 man crew?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

There is someone very conspicously absent from this thread......Hope Capt is ok, his still might have blown up .


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Isnt that the Capt in the back seat?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Would let them drink on the ride home, rule was they paid the fine if caught.



Heard about that rule in Canuck land. Over here a roadie is legal for passengers. NOT FOR DRIVERS.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I always found the potty heads always thought they were doing good,,, but they weren't. They would get lost in dream land and start thinking they were artist , *and do dumb things, like forget their standing on a trigger, and stuffer a very fast step down or something.
> *
> Like you, no booze or drugs on the job, even when I was a drinker. I found almost most drinkers were fine with that, just as long as they could pop a few at the end of the day. Would let them drink on the ride home, rule was they paid the fine if caught. Must admit to doing a few crop tours of my own after work, different era, booze was common place on the job, back in the day:yes:
> 
> But the potty heads, they would always kick up the most fuss when you told them no drugs on the job. They always thought they could out smart you by sneaking a few puffs in. They said stuff like I can't function without it, I work better when I'm stoned (and they didn't:furious. whats the big deal and so on, Plus they were no fun on the ride home, too boring


I almost coughed up a lung laughing at this.

I used to roll special ingredients into cigarettes so I could smoke outside of jobs and not get busted. And there were a few years of opiate fueled hanging in there too....14 hour days? No problem.......with no pain. Expensive as all hell though. Quitting drinking was one of the three best things I did with my life....my sons being the other two.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to this thread,,,but I just sobered up this morning!!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

After reading the posts in this thread it looks like a lot of ya gave up on boozin and the like and have been strait for a while, or in one case never did get into it. (good on ya) Maybe thats why so many of you reformers are on DWT on a Saturday nite instead of at the bar. What are you doing at home Capt.?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> After reading the posts in this thread it looks like a lot of ya gave up on boozin and the like and have been strait for a while, or in one case never did get into it. (good on ya) Maybe thats why so many of you reformers are on DWT on a Saturday nite instead of at the bar. What are you doing at home Capt.?


Don't you come here for the chicks:thumbup:

I come here to see what the kiwiman says, Seems like most set up a joke, and he knocks them out of the park. sometimes I can find myself laughing out loud a lot, at everyone's jokes..... As for the booze, I think half the guys are drunk on here anyhow, it their wifes that won't let them out of the house, so why not come on DWT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicks are all on those other sites I bookmarked but keep coming back to this one. I must be getting older as I get as much entertainment and enjoyment on DWT. Both sites have a bit of moaning though.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*alcoholism*

i dont know about those stats- i been drinking 35 years and im not an addicted.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hick-up!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*% drinkers-hangers*

three hangers finished up for the day and started tugging at the jug. passed out and woke to find one had died. at the funeral one say to the other, YOU KNOW HE LOOKS PRETTY GOOD ! the other say- no ****, he hasnt had a drink in three days.- ( told to me by monte neilson-hanger- 1975 approx. in layton utah)- take care- harve


----------

